# bloccato al primo avvio, x86

## dlcgold

buongiorno,

in questi giorni ho preso la decisione di installare questa distribuzione davvero interessante. Dopo aver seguito la guida alla lettera (o almeno credo e spero) arrivo finalmente al primo boot. grub parte tranquillamente ma poi l'avvio si blocca nel punto che vi mostro nell'immagine. so che il mio pc ha problemi con il touchpad elantec, dite che sia questo? oppure ho fatto un errore davvero molto stupido di cui vergognarmi  :Embarassed:  ? dite che convenga ripetere l'installazione?

grazie mille per l'aiuto, buona giornata!

http://imageshack.com/a/img921/8729/4ob15o.jpg[/url]Last edited by dlcgold on Tue Oct 18, 2016 11:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *dlcgold wrote:*   

> dite che convenga ripetere l'installazione? 

 

Non penso sia necessario, bisigna avere giusto un po' di pazienza per capire cosa succede.

Come hai compilato il kernel (a mano o con genkernel)?

----------

## dlcgold

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *dlcgold wrote:*   dite che convenga ripetere l'installazione?  
> 
> Non penso sia necessario, bisigna avere giusto un po' di pazienza per capire cosa succede.
> 
> Come hai compilato il kernel (a mano o con genkernel)?

 

a mano, cercando ti toccare solo quello che diceva la guida. Di pazienza ne ho a tonnellate, sono qui per imparare

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *dlcgold wrote:*   

> a mano, cercando ti toccare solo quello che diceva la guida. Di pazienza ne ho a tonnellate, sono qui per imparare

 

Allora sencondo me l'approccio migliore e' provare a compilare con genkernel e una volta che hai una gentoo avviabile puoi fare le tue prove compilando a mano, avendo pero' un kernel avviabile.

----------

## dlcgold

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *dlcgold wrote:*   a mano, cercando ti toccare solo quello che diceva la guida. Di pazienza ne ho a tonnellate, sono qui per imparare 
> 
> Allora sencondo me l'approccio migliore e' provare a compilare con genkernel e una volta che hai una gentoo avviabile puoi fare le tue prove compilando a mano, avendo pero' un kernel avviabile.

 

molto bene, quindi per procedere con genkernel posso semplicemente riattaccare la chiavetta usb, entrare nel sistema con chroot, e seguire la procedura con genkernel? o devo eliminare prima tutto ciò che ho installato dopo la compilazione del kernel?

grazie mille ancora per l'aiuto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *dlcgold wrote:*   

> molto bene, quindi per procedere con genkernel posso semplicemente riattaccare la chiavetta usb, entrare nel sistema con chroot, e seguire la procedura con genkernel? o devo eliminare prima tutto ciò che ho installato dopo la compilazione del kernel?

 

No fai fino al chroot e poi compili il kernel tramite genkernel e alla fine lanci sempre il grub-mkconfig come da guida.

Una volta nel chroot e' come se fossi nella tua gentoo quindi non devi rifare nulla a parte compilare il kernel

----------

## sabayonino

ciao

con genkernel  puoi sempre utilizzare l'opzione  --menuconfig che ti permette come una configurazioe normale di rimuovere eventuali moduli non significativi

la comodità di genkernel (tra le tante) è che ti crea direttamente anche l'initramfs,ti sposta il nuovo kernel in /boot ed altre cosucce che ,con una configurazione manuale, dovresti fare tu.

poi c'è sempre chi vuole il kernel con o senza l'initramfs , ma qua è solo una questione di gusti. 

ciao

----------

